# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Column: De geneeskracht van kruiden: kurkuma

## FRANCOIS580

We leren steeds meer en meer de geneeskracht van steeds meer kruiden en specerijen waarderen. Kruiden en specerijen brengen al lang niet meer alleen onze gerechten op smaak. Ze bezorgen ons extra voedingswaarde en helpen ons gezond afslanken. Wetenschappelijk onderzoek toont steeds meer aan dat kruiden en specerijen zelfs heel wat aandoeningen kunnen voorkomen of de symptomen ervan sterk verzachten. 

In zowat alle Aziatische landen kent men de kwaliteiten van kurkuma al lang. Reeds eeuwen geleden gebruikten men daar kurkuma om voeding langer vers te houden. Kurkuma wordt ook gebruikt in de ayurvedische geneeskunde, de traditionele geneeskunde van India. Dat is eveneens het geval in zowel de traditionele geneeskunde in China, Japan, Indonesië en Thailand.

*Smaakmaker met geneeskracht*
Nog niet zo lang geleden gebruikten we kruiden en specerijen uitsluitend in de keuken als pittige smaakmaker van tal van gerechten. Kruiden die we dagdagelijks gebruiken in de keuken hebben echter een krachtige geneeskracht. Dat is lang geen fabeltje, maar werd al meermaals wetenschappelijk bewezen. Zowel kruiden als specerijen barsten niet alleen van de antioxidanten maar even goed van allerlei onmisbare vitaminen, mineralen en spoorelementen. Antioxidanten zijn belangrijk ter bescherming en neutralisatie van vrije radicalen die je ziek maken en je verouderingsproces negatief beïnvloeden. Kruiden en specerijen schakelen tegelijk je metabolisme of stofwisseling naar een hoger toerental waardoor je vlugger gezond zal afslanken. Ieder kruid heeft zijn specifieke geneeskrachtige werking. Ze versterken je immuunsysteem en verhogen je lichamelijke weerstand. Heel wat kruiden werken ontstekingsremmend en zijn doeltreffend bij de behandeling van infecties. Anderen hebben dan weer een positieve invloed op je psychishe gezondheid en helpen bij stres, angst en/of depressie.

*Kurkuma doodt kankercellen*
Een kruid met sterke geneeskracht is ongetwijfeld kurkuma, koenjit of geelwortel. Kurkuma helpt tegen allerlei ouderdomsziekten en doodt zelfs kwaadaardige kankercellen, dat werd dankzij tal van onderzoeken wetenschappelijk bewezen. Al deze studies toonden eensgezind aan dat kurkumine, het belangrijkste actieve bestanddeel van kurkuma, de ontwikkeling van kanker en dan vooral van borst- , long- en nierkanker maar ook van kanker aan de dikke darm, de lever, de maag, de eierstokken en van leukemie sterk kan afremmen.

*Kurkuma is ook doeltreffend tegen:.../...*

Lees verder...

----------

